# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Sunday Bicycle Ride - First ride for 2022 - SUNDAY January 2nd 2022



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 31, 2021)

*Yes it's **THIS SUNDAY** Sunday **SUNDAY** January **2nd **2022 - So grab your favorite bicycle **&** join the **CYCLONE COASTER** family for first **CYCLONE COASTER** Vintage Bicycle Ride for 2022 - Ride starts from our usual spot - **PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE** located on the corner of 4th street **&** Junipero in our hometown of Long Beach California 

The weather will be SoCal winter weather cold - which translates to weather in the 60's but SUNNY & clear which will be nice after all the recent rainfall in SoCal*

*go to **www.cyclonecoaster.com **for all the details*

*Have a safe & Happy New Year everyone & we'll see you SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY*

_*Ridden *__*not Hidden - *__*Frank*_


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 31, 2021)

LET'S DO IT TIME FOR NICE RIDE....


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 7, 2022)

Looked for Feb.6th thread....
Great Ride Yesterday pics.
@fordmike65 VOGUE


















@63caddy got a new bike, what year?
K2.....







"Bikes' Best Couple Award"
@39zep 



1942 Elgin Tiki Cruiser Re-Freshed!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 7, 2022)

Here’s a few pics from, 
Bring a Lady or Ride a Lady.

















It’s always a pleasure to ride a lady.


----------

